# My budgie passed away



## olivess (Mar 16, 2016)

last night my budgie was looking ill, and at morning i found that it was detour. after an hour it dead, i am so confusing and sad about what that sick was ? and what is solution of it so my remaining budgie can be saved ?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You have my deepest sympathies over your budgie's passing. 
Did you only notice your budgie was sick last night or has he/she been showing signs of illness before?

Unfortunately, there is no sure way of knowing the causes that led to your budgie's passing, unless a vet performs a necropsy. 

As to your remaining budgie, it would be best to book him/her an appointment at the avian vet specialist. You explain what has happened to your other budgie and the vet will do a full examination to see if your budgie is healthy or needs treatment.

I hope all goes well with your budgie friend, good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budge.

Everything aluz has told you is correct. 
There is no way anyone can tell you what caused your budgie's death without an Avian Vet performing a necropsy.

Please have your remaining budgie seen by an Avian Vet to ensure s/he is not ill.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

my sincere sympathies on your loss.it's truly a sad and depressing time.sending comforting prayers to you.we're here if you need us.blessings


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so sorry it was on such sad circumstances that you joined, but you've been given great advice on how to ensure your remaining budgie stays healthy. 

You have my condolences for the loss of your budgie  

Be sure to read through the important threads, called "stickies", at the top of each subforum to ensure you're up to date on the best way to care for budgies. 

:wave:


----------

